# 2 Cows 1 Cup



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2010)

Mmkay, I want to put on some weight.  I had surgery over the summer and I lost a substantial amount of weight.  Some of it is back on at this point, but I'd like another 5-10 pounds added in the next several weeks.

I'm doing something I haven't done in ages, which is a split program.  I will be using push, pull, and leg days.  I am training 4 days per week, so I repeat each workout every 5-6 days.  I'm going for something a bit higher in volume, but I keep in some moderate to high intensity lifting as well.  Been a while since I've done this; I figure it could spark some growth.

Program goes through changes each time I cycle through the three workouts.  So, my two main lifts for the days are 5x5 @ 80% for the first run, 5x5 working up to 85% for the second, and 5x3 working up to 90% for the last.  I'll repeat that a couple of times and then do a full on deload for a week.

The compound accessory movements go from 4x10 to 4x8 to 4x6 for the respective weeks in relation to the two main lifts for the day.  Then I do some isolation shtuff using 3x10 and pretty short rest periods.

My pull workout yesterday:

A Pullup
BWx3x5
+20x5
+45x5

B Seated Row
#11.5x5
#13.5x5
#15.5x5
#17.5x5
#19.5x5 (Maybe a tiny bit of ROM loss on the last rep)

C Bent Row
205x4x8

D Supinated Pulldowns
#12x4x8

E1 Pullover
85x10,10,8

E2 BB Curl
65,10,10,8

F1 Reverse Flys
20x10,9,8

F2 Alternating DB Curls
25sx10,10,8


After the first exercise or two the weights tank seriously bad.  Not used to this split business!  It's okay; I'll stick with it for a bit and hopefully see growth as a result.  Probably after my deload I'm going to switch it around, and still sort of maintain a split but base it on movement patterns more.


Here's what I ate, as we all know the importance of that:

Meal1
3 eggs, 1 potato, 80g spinach, .5oz cheese, 1 orange, 4 fish oil caps

Meal2
1/3lb ground beef, 2oz baby carrots, 1/3 onion, 2/3 can of beans, 2/3 can of diced tomatoes

Meal3
8oz yogurt, 140g blueberries/strawberries, 1 scoop whey, 10g ground flax

Meal4
1 scoop whey, 80g waxy maize/dextrose, 5g creatine, 5g beta alanine, 8g BCAA

Meal5
1/2cup brown rice, 1 chicken breast, 1.5cup mixed stir fry veggies

Meal 6
140g mixed fruit, 40g oats, 80g spinach, 1 scoop whey

Meal7
1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop whey, 2tbsp peanut butter, 10g ground flax, 4 fish oil caps


Something like 3600-3700 calories.  I forget exactly though I did the math and have it saved somewhere.  I'll up those numbers a little if I don't gain weight.  I also need to weigh myself, haha.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck. 

Were you doing a total body template before this?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was your surgery for your knee? How's it been? Have you done any squatting or deadlifting since the surgery?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck, Pimp.  Awesome title.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like a good plan


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2010)

I was doing the 5-3-1 program done up by Jim Wendler.  Basically two upper and two lower body days, each with emphasis on a certain lift.

Torn medial meniscus Sean.  I have done squats and deadlifts yes.  My deadlift is really close to where it was.  Taking the squats a little slower, but really they aren't painful.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2010)

Best journal name since "Crap!", haha!

Good to see you're on the mend and back to training, dude. Program looks good


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

I was a little afraid to come in here, but I'm looking forward to reading your journal again.

Just don't post any videos, ok?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2010)

My leg workout, which I actually had to cut short.  I was pushing it anyway, and then there were subway delays at work.  I didn't want to be late for my first client:


A Deadlift
135x5
255x5
295x5
335x5
375x5
415x5 - Probably had another 20 pounds in me.

B Front Squat
145x5
165x5
185x5
205x5
225x5

C Foot Elevated Reverse Lunge
55sx3x8

D1 Leg Curl
#15x8
#16x8
#17x8

D2 Hanging Pikeups
BWx8,6,5


Next time I'm leaving early.  I can't have this shit happening, though I got the important stuff done.  I really want to get in that bit of calf work and additional midsection work I had been doing.

Diet mostly the same, though one meal consisted of a salmon burger, quinoa, a little yogurt, and broccoli.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2010)

Strong as always, Cowpimp.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a ruptured medial meniscus, as well. Had surgery to clean it up. Looks like you have a solid plan to hit your target.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks fufu, I'm close to where I was again.  I'm probably not going to hit strength goals on this particular program.  Thanks to you as well Pirate.

A Bench
155x5
180x5
205x5
230x5
255x5

B Military Press
95x5
110x5
125x5
140x5
155x4

C Arnold Press
40sx3x8, 6

D Dips
BWx3x10

E1 Skulls
70x3x01

E2 Flys
30sx3x10


Not really a very strong workout, of course I know some of it is doing heavy stuff when those muscle groups are not fresh.  That military press sucked though.

Anyway, to remedy this to some extent after this coming week when I cycle through the heaviest shit I will deload the following week and then change my split around.  I wasn't posting here before, but I have been doing this a few weeks.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 11, 2010)

What's your bodyweight at these days?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> What's your bodyweight at these days?



I dunno.  I keep forgetting to weigh myself.  I think I'll do that soon, lol.  It's something like 200.  It was just under 200 before, but I bet I'm back at 200 now.


A Pullups
BWx2x3
+10x3
+35x3
+60x3

B Seated Row Pronated
#12.5x3
#14.5x3
#16.5x3
#18.5x3
#20x3

C Bent Row
215x4x6

D Supinated Pulldowns
#13x4x6

E1 Pullover
85x3x10

E2 BB Curl
65x3x10


Not a bad workout.  No PRs or highlights, but solid all around for where I'm at right now.  One notable is I did a good job of doing lots of mobility fillers today.  Mostly hip and ankle stuff.  I also did a nice a thorough upper body warmup for my thoracic spine and scapular stabilizers.  So, I ended up feeling really good.  For my next workout I am planning in that kind of stuff as part of the program instead of just kind of winging it there.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2010)

Deadlift x 6
RDL x 6
Bent Row x 6
Power Clean x 6
Front Squat x 6
Push Press x 6
Back Squat x 6
Good Morning x 6

Did that 4 times.  In between I did some light ankle and hip mobility exercises.  Rest periods were like 90 seconds.  Followed it up with about 15 minutes on the treadmill doing incline walking.  Also warmed up with like 20 minutes of foam rolling, scapular stabilizer work, and mobility exercises.

I'm not always going to post my conditioning workout, but I thought I'd throw one in there.  Oh, and this is my first time doing complexes in a while.  Jesus they suck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh.........the super 8 complex


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2010)

Tis a fun one indeed.

Yesterday I did the following...

A Deadlift
135x5
275x3
320x3
365x3
410x3
455x3

B Front Squat
140x3
165x3
190x3
215x3
240x3

C Elevated Reverse Lunge
60sx3x6

D1 Single Leg Calf Press
180x12,12,10

D2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,6,6


Again, I was good about doing some filler mobility work, so hopefully that stays a habit/practice that I follow.  The deadlifts were solid.  My strength on those is now really close to pre-surgery numbers, like 95% or better.  The squats are getting close too, though a tiny but further away than that.  However, I did feel like I could've done another 10 pounds or so on the front squat.


Also, today I did some intervals...

Elliptical
Lv10 (45sec comfortable pace: 15sec sprint) x 10

Then I hopped on the treadmill at a slower pace for 15 minutes, gradually slowing into a cool down.  Like last time, I did a lot of mobility work before hand and during as well and finished by adding a couple of stretches too.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2010)

A Bench Press
165x3
190x3
215x3
245x3
270x3

B Military Press
105x3
120x3
135x3
150x3
165x3

C Arnolds
60sx4x6

D Dips
+20kgx6
+28kgx5
+32kgx2x6

E1 Flys
35sx3x8

E2 Skulls
80x3x8


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2010)

A1 Incline Press
135x5
195x10,7,6,5,5,2 (35)

A2 Ghetto TBar Row 
105x5
175x10,7,6,5,5,2 (35)
*Used 35s for more ROM here*

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 NG DB Bench Press
60sx21,17,12 (50)

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#6.5x21,17,12 (50)

B3 Quadruped Squats

C1 DB Skulls
22sx22,16,12 (50)

C2 EZ Curls
50x16
45x16,14 (46)

C3 Active RF Lunge


Good workout overall.  This is the new workout I'm doing.  This is the light week, hence the high reps on shtuff.  I will be alternating between intensities as follows: Low, High, Medium, High.  After a few cycles of that I will do a more serious deload.

For the low week I will use something like my 10-12RM for the A exercises, and something like my 20-22RM for the B/C exercises.  Medium will be 5-6RM for the A exercises, and 10-12RM for the B/C exercises.  High will be 2-3RM for the A exercises, and 5-6RM for the B/C exercises.  

I plan on doing 10 reps for the heaviest stuff, 25 for the next level, 35 for the next level, and 50 for the lightest stuff.  I am using some of Waterbury's ideas here.  That is, I stop the set if my bar speed slows down substantially or my form breaks noticeably.  I just try to get that total number of reps no matter how many sets it takes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Deadlift x 6
> RDL x 6
> Bent Row x 6
> Power Clean x 6
> ...




Amen to that last statement.    You can actually do stuff in between sets?  I just take inventory and make sure all body parts are still functioning.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking workouts CP.  Holy Cow (Pimp)!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks gents.

A Front Squat
135x5
195x11,9,8,7 - 35

B1 Leg Press
540x20,18,12 - 50

B2 Hanging Knee Raise
BWx20,18,12 - 50

C1 Calf Raise
BWx20,20,10 - 50

C2 Side Bridge
BWx45s,45s,30s - 120s

C3 Cable ERs
#2x3x15


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2010)

Skipping a couple of the light workouts that I did, but the last workout was:

A1 Incline Press
235x3,3,3,1 - 10

A2 Ghetto TBar Row
210x3,3,3,1 - 10

B1 NG DB Bench Press
85sx6
90sx6,6,5,2

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#9x6,6,6,5,2

C1 DB Skulls
35sx6,6,6,5,2

C2 EZ Curls
80x6,6,6,5,2


Next weight workout is tomorrow.  Heavier stuff is more fun!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 27, 2010)

CowPimp! Whats UP!?!?!?  Sorry havent been on in a while.  I was just reading the beginning of your journal and you say your splitting in between push, pull and legs?!

Why not just seperate it into Upper/Lower/Push/Pull.  This way it is easier to pick the exercises due to what kind of movement it is.  Although I use to do the same things with my split, I have learned it is easier to think about upper/lower/push/pull.  Just giving my two cents


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2010)

fyredup1286 said:


> CowPimp! Whats UP!?!?!?  Sorry havent been on in a while.  I was just reading the beginning of your journal and you say your splitting in between push, pull and legs?!
> 
> Why not just seperate it into Upper/Lower/Push/Pull.  This way it is easier to pick the exercises due to what kind of movement it is.  Although I use to do the same things with my split, I have learned it is easier to think about upper/lower/push/pull.  Just giving my two cents



Meh, you can balance out movement patterns with any split you want; it's easy for me to do.  Push, pull, legs is easy to do it with too, as far as splits go.  The idea was that I wanted to do something where I had a more concentrated volume of work for a given muscle group in each workout.  I did it for several weeks and then transitioned into what I'm doing now which is basically:

Horizontal Upper
Knee Dominant Lower
Vertical Upper
Hip Dominant Lower

The push, pull, legs gig sucks for strength.  Your weights just tank so badly on the later exercises it is ridiculous.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 28, 2010)

A Front Squat
135x5
185x3
235x3,3,3,1 - 10

B1 Leg Press
750x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B3 Cable ERs
#2.5x4x15

C1 Single Leg Calf Raise
+30x2x6

C2 Side Bridge
+30x2x20s

C3 Wall Slides
BWx2x15


Felt solid.  Front squats were not that hard.  Going 245 next time I do a heavy version of this workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2010)

A1 Dips
BWx5
+70x3
+135x3,2,2,2,1 - 10

A2 Chinups
BWx5
+60x3,3,3,3 - 12

A3 Ankle Mobility

B1 Single Arm OH Press
65x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 CNG Pulldowns
#16x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B3 Active HF Stretch

C1 DB OH Extensions
70x6
80x
85x6
90x6,6 - 30

C2 DB Hammer Curls
37sx6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C3 Quadruped Squat


Another good workout.  That's the most weight I've ever used on dips, although I have never really gone for sets of 2-3 reps on them either, so not necessarily any kind of PR there.  Chinups were a little light, but I didn't think they were too light until a couple sets in, so I just went with it and added a couple of repetitions.  I also went way too light on the overhead extensions initially, so I ended up doing some extra sets.  I will probably start at 95 next time.

For whatever reason, these last couple of workouts have felt really good.  It was probably the right thing to include that light week last week; I think it's doing me well.  I am also going to sleep at a more regular time with school back in session, and that always helps.  Weighed in at 202 on Monday and 199 today.  I will re-weigh myself next Friday.  If I don't see an increase in weight, then I will probably be increasing calories by about 10% again.

I threw in the mobility exercises I did just for shits and giggles.  I also stretched a few tight spots on me at the end, which I have been good about lately.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 31, 2010)

A1 Trap Bar Deadlift
280x5
370x3
460x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Quadruped Thoracic Rotations

B1 Zercher Reverse Lunge
185x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Palloff Press
#8x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B3 Supine No Money

C1 Single Leg Calf Raise
+30x6,6,6,6,1 - 25

C2 Hanging Pikeup 
BWx6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C3 Wall Slides


Solid workout.  My hands were still lotioned up for the deadlifts, which didn't really help, heh.  Nonetheless, I did fine.  I switched these to trap bar deadlifts because I figured they would help my squat more, which needs more help anyway.  Plus, in conjunction with the front squats, leg presses, and lunging, I'm going pretty easy on my lower back for a change.  Normally I beat the shit out of it.  I might replace those pikeups/leg raises with something else like some kind of weighted situp?  I just wanted to think of something quick on the fly.

Lunges were pretty easy too, but I'm just progressing the unilateral stuff with a little more prudence.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2010)

A1 Incline Press
135x5
185x3
220x6,5,4,4,3,3 - 25

A2 TBar Row
115x5
160x3
195x6,5,4,4,3,3 - 25

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 NG Bench Press
80x10,10,8,7 - 35

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#8x10,10,8,7 - 35

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 DB Skulls
30sx10,10,8,7 - 35

C2 BB Curl
70x10,10,8,7 - 35

C3 - Active RF Lunge


Felt pretty solid.  For whatever reason, the NG pressing has seemed way stronger than I remember it being the last couple of times.  No complaints of course, but just a note.  Did this workout at the UMD gym, so no ghetto t-bar row this time.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess I haven't posted in a few days, but today I did the following:

A - DL
225x5
325x3
415x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B1 - Zercher Reverse Lunge
155x10,10,10,5 - 35

B2 - Palloff Press
72x10,10,10,5 - 35

C1 - Calf Raises
175x4x10

C2 - Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,7,6,6 - 27

Some other mobility/prehab work sprinkled in there too.  I worked out at Bally's today.  I paid their insane fee to go.  Only reason is because is snowed like 2.5-3 feet here.  Subway was shutdown on the above ground stations, which is required for me to goto work.  Buses running downtown were extremely limited.  My car wasn't going anywhere until they plow my street.  Also, my school was closed, so no access to that gym.  I got my little brother to drop me off there.  Such a shithole gym.  I will return to the trap bar when I get back into my gym!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I will return to the trap bar when I get back into my gym!



Do you prefer the trap bar to straight bar when doing DLs?  I've tried the trap bar (actually, a couple of different ones) on a few occasions, but I don't like the feel.  Maybe it's something that needs a while to feel comfortable with?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you prefer the trap bar to straight bar when doing DLs?  I've tried the trap bar (actually, a couple of different ones) on a few occasions, but I don't like the feel.  Maybe it's something that needs a while to feel comfortable with?



I like both kinds of deadlifts a ton, so yes.  I just haven't really done trap bar deadlifts in a while.  I also feel like they will help my squat more, since I don't really squat with powerlifter form.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2010)

Between these snow storms and the move I just made I haven't had ready access to the Internet/a computer as I normally do.  I have been working out though, even if off schedule a little bit.  I'm back on a normal track now though.  Here's the last couple I missed posting:

A1 Dips
BWx5
+32kgx3
+64kg(~140lbs)x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Chinups
BWx5
+70x3,3,2,2 - 10

A3 Ankle Mobility

B1 Single Arm Overhead Press
70x6,6,5,4,4 - 25

B2 CNG Pulldowns
#16.5x6,6,5,4,4 - 25

B3 Active HF Lunge

C1 DB Overhead Extension
95x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C2 Hammer Curl
40sx6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C3 Quadruped Squat


Everything felt pretty solid really.  I was surprised too because my diet has been more erratic than normal with being trapped in, my power going out and losing some food, and the move I just made.  Dips felt pretty good considering the Jerry-rigged setup at my gym.  I feel much better using the more stable setup at UMD.


A1 Trap Bar DL
300x5
390x3
470x3,3,2,2 - 10

B1 Zercher Reverse Lunge
195x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Palloff Press
#8.5x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B3 Supine No Money
Redx4x15

C1 BB Calf Raise
185x6
205x6
225x6
235x6

C2 Decline Situps
+45x3x15

C3 Wall Slides
3x15


Also a pretty good workout.  Trap bar feels great; I'm really coming to like it more and more.  The only problem is I'm running out of room on it.  The ends of the bar can only support so many plates, and it's getting filled up, heh.  Oh well, I'll figure it out.  I also rigged up a setup to do BB calf raises, which I like much better than that singe leg calf raise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Trap bar feels great; I'm really coming to like it more and more.  The only problem is I'm running out of room on it.  The ends of the bar can only support so many plates, and it's getting filled up, heh.  Oh well, I'll figure it out.  I also rigged up a setup to do BB calf raises, which I like much better than that singe leg calf raise.



Got any 100 lb plates you can use?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Got any 100 lb plates you can use?



I wish.  I don't know if that would help anyway.  If I'm not mistaken their diameter is the same, they are just thicker.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I wish.  I don't know if that would help anyway.  If I'm not mistaken their diameter is the same, they are just thicker.



Depends, some 100lbs plates are thicker, others are taller and just slightly thicker than most 45's.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Depends, some 100lbs plates are thicker, others are taller and just slightly thicker than most 45's.



I did not know that!  Thanks for the tidbit.  They don't have 100 pound plates anywhere that I've trained.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 15, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I did not know that!  Thanks for the tidbit.  They don't have 100 pound plates anywhere that I've trained.



Yeah, it really just depends on the manufacturer and their design... Just like there are lots of different types of 45lbs plates... Some of the 45lbs plates at Lexen are extra thick, but ~1/3 of their depth is hollow inside the rim, so there's been times I thought they were 100's when people had them on the bar.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Yeah, it really just depends on the manufacturer and their design... Just like there are lots of different types of 45lbs plates... Some of the 45lbs plates at Lexen are extra thick, but ~1/3 of their depth is hollow inside the rim, so there's been times I thought they were 100's when people had them on the bar.



Yeah, we actually have some bumper plates at my gym.  I don't really use them for Olympic lifting, but they are good for deadlifts.  Not because I bounce it, but I just use one pair of those in conjunction with our octagonal 45s.  I hate them because sometimes on the way down you set down the weight such that it lands on the corner of one of the plates and rolls away from you as you start to pull up, which is potentially rough on the back.


A1 Incline Bench
135x5
200x10,7,6,5,5,4 - 35

A2 TBar Row
135x5
180x10,7,6,6,5,4 - 36

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 NG Bench
65sx15,13,12 - 40

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#7x20,17,13 - 50

B3 Quadruped Squat

C1 DB Skulls
25sx16,14,10 - 40

C2 BB Curls
50x17,13,11 - 41

C3 Active RF Lunge


Light workouts make me feel like a vagina (No offense ladies).  It seems like I should never fatigue using 65 pound dumbbells on a pressing movement, heh.  Anyway, I know these kind of workouts are good for me sometimes, and they do give me a pump like a mofo, which feels pleasant if nothing else.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2010)

Back to some heavy lifting this week.  Thank God.  That high rep stuff is worse than yanking out the hairs on my balls one by one.


A1 Incline Press
135x5
205x3
245x3,2,1,1,1 - 8

A2 TBar Row
135x5
180x3
215x3,3,2,2 - 10

A3 Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility

B1 NG Bench Press
100sx5,4,4,4,3 - 20

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#10x6,6,6,5,2

B3 Quadruped Squats

C1 DB Skullcrusher
40sx6,6,5,5,3

C2 BB Curl
90x6,6,5,5,3

C3 Active RF Lunge


Finally getting to some weights where I'm going to have to forgo increasing the weight next heavy workout.  I will keep the incline press and NG bench press the same next time around and work on getting in more volume at the same intensity.  I'm pleasantly surprised that I'm doing as well as I am with some of these weights.  I think I might be at an all time strength high, at least with some lifts, at the moment.  I'll have to test some maxes in the not too distant future.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2010)

The last two workouts...

A1 Front Squat
135x5
205x3
255x3,3,3,1 - 10

A2 Bent Thoracic Spine Mobilization

B1 Squat Press
790x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Hanging Knee Raise
BWx8,7,6,5,4 - 30

B3 Cable External Rotations
#3x14,14,14,12

C1 Seated Calf Raise
130x6,6,6,7 - 25

C2 Kettlebell Crawls
(2x16kg)x1way,1way,1way

C3 Wall Slides
16,16,16


Then today...


A1 Dips
BWx5
+70x3
+145x3,3,3,1 - 10

A2 Chinups
BWx5
+80x3,3,3,2 - 11

A3 Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobilization

B1 Single Arm Overhead Press
75x5,4,4,3,3 - 19

B2 CNG Pulldowns
#17x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B3 Active Hip Flexor Lunge

C1 DB Overhead Extensions
100x4,4,4,4,4 - 20

C2 DB Hammer Curls
45sx5,4,4,4,4 - 21

C3 Quadruped Squats


Good workouts really.  Front squats still feeling strong.  I'll move to 265 next week.  Knee continues to feel good with the squats.  It's maybe a tiny bit sore at the end of the workout, but really minor, and it doesn't linger.  Squat press felt pretty good too.  I'll be raising that as well.

Dips were also solid, and chinups as well.  The overhead press and arm stuff felt a little weaker, but part of that is because I was forced to, percentage wise, make a bigger jump than I needed.  That's why the volume is a bit lower too.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2010)

A1 Trap Bar Deadlift
210x5
390x3
480x3,2,1,1,1 - 8

A2 Quadruped Rotations

B1 Zercher Reverse Lunge
205x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Palloff Press
#9x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B3 Supine No Money

C1 BB Calf Raise
245x6,6,6,7 - 25

C2 Decline Overhead Situps
55x12,12,12

C3 Wall Slides
16,16,16


Not a bad workout.  I felt a little tired going into it, but woke up a lot once I started warming up.  Actually did a good bit of SMR before the start of it too, which felt nice.  Deadlifts felt pretty strong.  Actually, my limiting factor seemed to be grip.  I may have to start doing some direct grip work again.  Farmer's walk handles here I come once it warms up and I can use our outside area some more.


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

lol nice.


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

where can u get the 100 pound plates btw?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2010)

Probably elitefts.com or some similar site.  I dunno.

A1 Incline Press
135x5
185x3
225x6,4,4,4,4,3 - 25

A2 TBar Row
135x5
180x3
205x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

A3 Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobilization

B1 NG Bench Press
85/90x10,8,7,7 - 32

B2 Single Arm Seated Row
#8.5x10,10,8,7 - 35

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 DB Skulls
35x10,8,7,6 - 31

C2 BB Curl
85x10,8,7,6 - 31

C3 Overhead Squats


Decent workout, but nothing ground breaking.  On the humorous side, it was pointed out to me by a classmate of mine that was working out at the same time that I was using different weight dumbbells on the NG bench press.  I had an 85 in one hand and a 90 in the other.  I guess I use 2x90 next time, haha.  My shoulders are actually pretty sore today, and they don't get sore much; feels nice.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2010)

A1 Front Squat
135x5
185x3
235x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

A2 Bent Thoracic Spine Rotations

B1 Squat Press
670x12,11,10,2 - 35

B2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,8,6 - 24

B3 Cable External Rotations
#3x15,15,15

C1 Seated Calf Raise
120x12,12,11 - 35

C2 Wall Slides
16,16


No big comments here.  Front squats continue to feel pretty strong.  I'm anxious to see how I do in the next month or so on the heavy days.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2010)

Man, I slacked on posting more than I realized.  I was hardly on a computer Friday-Sunday.  Hiked for several hours on Saturday, my day "off," lol.  Anyway, here's what I did yesterday

A1 Incline Press
135x5
205x3
245x3,2,2,1,1 - 9

A2 TBar Row
135x5
180x3
215x3,3,2,2

A3 Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobilization

B1 NG Bench Press
100sx6,5,5,4,4 - 24

B2 Seated Row Single Arm
#10.5x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 DB Skulls
45sx3,3,3,2,2 - 13

C2 BB Curls
95x6,6,6,5,4 - 27

C3 Active RF Lunge


Pretty solid overall.  The skulls were hard because I had to jump from 40s to 45s.  Whatever, I'll stick at that weight for a bit.  Did better on that neutral grip bench press than expected.  Added a rep on the incline pressing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> Back to some heavy lifting this week.  Thank God.  That high rep stuff is worse than yanking out the hairs on my balls one by one.



 Interesting analogy... I did 3 sets of 10-12 w/ 225 on squats yesterday for one of my deload workouts, and I have to say, I'd agree... That felt like cardio.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2010)

Seanp156 said:


> Interesting analogy... I did 3 sets of 10-12 w/ 225 on squats yesterday for one of my deload workouts, and I have to say, I'd agree... That felt like cardio.



Yeah, high rep squats suck the big one.  Sets of 20 reps per leg on the lunges get my heart rate up even more than listening to Bill O'Reily try to make a cogent point.  Oh, and that's a badass deload workout.  Makes most gymgoers toughest workouts look like sissy crap, haha.


A1 Front Squat
135x5
225x3
265x3,3,3,1 - 10

A2 Bent Thoracic Spine Rotations

B1 Squat Press
810x6,6,6,5,2 - 25

B2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,8,7,6,3 - 32

B3 Cable External Rotations
#3.5x10,10,10,10

C1 Seated Calf Raise
150x6,6,6,7 - 25

C2 Static Holds
345x(5isox3)
325x(5isox3,2)

C3 Wall Slides


Good workout.  Front squats felt pretty strong.  I'm going for 275 next time around.  Assuming I get triples on that, and I'm pretty confident I'll get at least one, I think that's a PR.  I don't think I've ever front squatted more than 295 for a single.  That would put me in the estimated 300+ range for sure.  Also, I'm stopping at 3 regardless.  I feel like I had 4-5 reps in me, but I'm trying to maintain a pretty solid rate of speed on the concentric.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2010)

A1 Dips
BWx5
+70x3
+155x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Chinups
BWx5
+90x3,3,3,2 - 11

A3 Ankle Mobilization

B1 Single Arm Overhead Press
75x5,5,4,3,3 - 20

B2 CNG Pulldowns
#17.5(~260)x6,5,5,4,4 - 24

B3 Hip Pendulums/Ankle Circles

C1 DB Overhead Extension
100x6,5,4,5,4 - 24

C2 DB Hammer Curls
45sx5,5,5,4,4 - 23

C3 Quadruped Squats


Another good workout.  I've been having a lot of them lately.  Ceasing to work in the mornings was my best decision ever.  I think good sleep, a solid training program to manage fatigue appropriately, and my pretty darned consistent diet have been treating me well.  I've actually got some compliments lately from other trainers and clients.  I need to test some maxes on things, but I think this is the strongest I've ever been in a variety of lifts.  That's definitely my best dipping to date.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm going to post a diet sample here too.  It varies slightly from day to day, but a lot of the meals repeat, and the replacements are reasonably similar in terms of calories/macros.  So, some variation, but the general idea is there:

Meal1
3 small potatoes, 3 large eggs, 80g spinach, 1/2oz cheese, 1 medium orange, 4 fish oil caps

Meal2
2/3 cup quinoa, 1 salmon burger, 1/3 package frozen broccoli, 2oz nonfat yogurt

Meal3
1.5 slices whole wheat pita & hummus, 1 cup low fat cottage cheese, 1/3 cucumber, 1 medium pear

Meal4 - Periworkout
60g waxy maize, 20g dextrose, 1 scoop whey, 8g BCAA, 5g creatine

Meal5
2/3 cup brown rice, 4oz chicken breast, 1/3 package frozen peas

Meal6
125g mixed berries, 80g spinach, 80g oats, 1 scoop casein, 2oz nonfat yogurt

Meal7
3tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp olive oil, 1/2 scoop casein, 4 fish oil caps


Calories: 4067
Protein: 249g
Carbs: 512g (55g fiber)
Fats: 119g

I did a small amount of estimating, like the 8oz of potato I entered into the calculator.  I should weigh them out and actually see what it is.  Anyway, that's about where it stands right now.  I think I might try to take down the protein slightly and the carbohydrate/fat up a bit.  That's more than enough protein.  The split is something like 50% carbs, 25% protein, 25% fat right now.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2010)

Got lazy on my updates.  One week I was in Chicago most of the week, and I took the opportunity to deload.  I lifted only twice that week, one a very low volume workout at my friend's place in Chi town.  I also did some cardio/conditioning work once and a lot of walking around as always just to keep moving.

Back in the saddle this past week.  I'll post up my workout tomorrow.  Today I had volleyball class and followed it up with some intervals on the rowing machine.  Fun stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 30, 2010)

A1 Bench Press
135x5
225x3
275x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Bent Rows
135x5
225x3
255x3
265x3,3,3 - 12

A3 Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility

B1 Incline Dumbbell Press
85sx6
90sx6,5,4,4 - 25

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
300x6
310x6
320x5,5,3 - 25

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 EZ Skulls
100x6
110x6,5,5,3 - 25

C2 Alternating Dumbbell Curls
45sx6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C3 Quadruped Squats


Kickass workout today.  Everything felt on point pretty much.  I guarantee I had another 5 to 10 pounds on the bench if not a little more.  That's the best it's ever felt at that weight for sure.  Bent rows just felt easy the whole way.  I did a little extra volume.  I kept starting too light on stuff and then having to take things up a notch to challenge myself.  I'll probably be taking virtually everything up next time.  If I get 280 next time on the bench that'll be a PR.  Also, last time I did 275x3 it was slow as a motherfucker on the last rep.  This was still fairly quick, and I had at least one more in me, but I'm still trying to keep with maximum acceleration.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are mean rows. What is your DB row like these days?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 2, 2010)

fufu said:


> Those are mean rows. What is your DB row like these days?



Haven't done them too recently.  I've been working out at the university gym most.  They only have 100s, and in order to go above that at the gym where I work I normally wrap chain around my arm.  So, I would be doing 20+ reps with the 100s.

Here are my last two workouts:

A1 Squat
135x5
225x3
275x1
315x3
325x3,2,2 - 10

A2 Wall Slides

B1 BB Bulgarian Squat
135x6
155x6
165x6
175x5,5 - 28

B2 Cable External Rotations

C1 Calf Raise Machine
200x7,7,6,6 - 26

C2 Hanging Knee Raise
+15x8,8,8


Excellent workout.  Everything felt light.  315 never felt so light on my back.  Even with 325 I felt like I had more reps in me, I was just trying to keep my speed high.  I will be using 335 next time.  I haven't really done many barbell Bulgarian squats either.  I started timid, but got more comfortable and went up in weight.  I will use 185 next time on these as well.


A1 Military Press
95x5
135x5
165x3
175x3,2,3 - 11

A2 Pullup
BWx5
+50x3
+60x3,2,2 - 10

A3 Ankle Mobilization

B1 Dips
+125x5,4,5,4,4,3 - 25

B2 Hammer Strength Pulldowns Supinated
250x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 VBar Pushdown
#12x6
#14x6
Switch to rope #14x5
Switch to heavier stack #10.5x5,5 - 27

C2 Cable Curl
#12x6
#13x6,6,5,5 - 28

C3 Quadruped Squats


Military press felt great.  175x3 is a tie for a PR, but this was much easier.  I had some in the tank for sure.  Last time I did 175x3 it was BARELY.  This time I could've probably done 175 for 5 if I went to failure.  I was surprised I did that well with dips too.  I basically maintained my performance from the peak of my last program despite the fact that before I did dips fresh, and this time I had already done military press and pullups first.  I had to toy with the weights some on the arm stuff because I wanted to use different exercises.  I knew I was going to max out the stack on the pushdowns, so I ended up using this other heavier stack in the end.

I can feel some serious PRs coming in the next couple of months.  I'm going to get stronger and hopefully continue packing on mass.  I actually got two compliments today in the gym today, and I've been getting them more lately.  One guy said he was jealous of military pressing weight, and it's someone I see in there often working hard on the basic compound stuff.  Then another guy came up and asked for advice to get his chest and shoulders and stuff looking like mine.  I gave him a couple of quick tips: work hard, do compound movements, try to progress, and eat a shit ton of food.  Then I wrote down the address to these forums for him.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

You're tearing shit up in here, man! Lifts are looking beastly! No wonder you're getting compliments, haha. Really good stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> You're tearing shit up in here, man! Lifts are looking beastly! No wonder you're getting compliments, haha. Really good stuff.



Danke sir.

A1 Rack Power Clean
95x5
135x3
195x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Zercher Good Mornings
45x5
135x5
225x5
275x6
285x6,6,6 - 24

Note: Temporary substitution.  I got sunburned and I didn't want to rest the bar on my sunburned shoulders yet, heh.  These sucked and felt like shit, haha.

B2 Supine No Money

C1 Seated Calf Raise
160x6,6,6,6 - 24

C2 Reverse Cable Chops
#9 or 9.5x6,6,6,6 - 24

Note: I forget which weight I used and I'm too lazy to dig up my log to get it.


Not a bad workout.  The sunburn pissed me off, but whateva.  I lived for one workout.  The power cleans are always hard.  I'm definitely out of the groove.  I used to be better at them.  Ah well, only practice will improve them.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2010)

A1 Bench Press
135x5
185x3
225x11,9,6,5,4 - 35

A2 Bent Rows
215x12,11,9,3 - 35

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 DB Incline Press
75sx10,9,7,7,2 - 35

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
270x12,11,9,3 - 35

B3 Hip Pendulums


Did a little arm work too, but some elbow flexor tendon is bothering me.  I put a stop to it early.  I think it's actually most related to the clean, when I bring them down between reps.  I'm going to switch to dumbbell snatches and see if it helps.  Everything else was solid.  Looking forward to my heavy week next week.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2010)

Your numbers have shot up a lot since the last time I followed one of your journals. What are you squat/bench/deadlift 1RM's like these days?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2010)

fufu said:


> Your numbers have shot up a lot since the last time I followed one of your journals. What are you squat/bench/deadlift 1RM's like these days?



Haven't tested recently.  They won't be much higher now.  In the next couple months I expect to be hitting more PRs.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds good.






YouTube Video


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I'm going to have nightmares about that guy tonight, haha.

A1 Squat
135x5
205x3
245x12
255x10,8,5 - 35

A2 Wall Slides

B1 BB Bulgarian Squat
125x12,10,8,5 - 35

B2 Cable External Rotations

C Machine Calf Raise
180x10,10,9,6 - 35


Had to cut the weight workout a tad short because I had softball class right after.  No biggie; I got the important stuff done.  Squats felt pretty solid, and I went a hair too light on the first set.  The Bulgarian squats are such a fucking bear.  They suck the crap out of a gorilla's asshole after he's been eating Chinese food for two weeks straight.  My legs were destroyed after this.  I had a couple moment where my knee just buckled going down the stairs.  Then I finished my shake, ate a meal, and had softball class 20 minutes later.  I'm tired, lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel the exact same way about Bulgarian squats, I always have. They are hell.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2010)

A1 Military Press
95x5
145x9,7,5,5,4 - 30

A2 Pullups
BWx5
+10x10,9,8,7 - 34

A3 Ankle Mobility

B1 Dips
+80x10,10,8,6,1 - 35

B2 Hammer Strength Pulldowns
250x6 (Oops, too heavy)
215x10,9,8 - 33

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 VBar Pushdown
+9x11,8 - 19

C2 Cable Curls
#11.5x10 - 10

Note: Stopped again because of my elbow flexor issue.

C3 Quadruped Squats


A1 Single Arm Hang Snatch
30x5
50x3
70x10,10,6,6 - 32

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Good Mornings
255x12
265x10,9,5 - 35

B2 Supine No Money

C1 Seated Calf Raise
140x12,12,11 - 35

C2 Reverse Chop
#75x12,12,11 - 35


Good couple of workouts.  You can tell I have more fast twitch fibers in my pressing muscles, because they always fatigue much faster than everything else.  Elbow flexors still bugging me, but they are feeling better, and I think replacing the cleans helped.  Dropping the weight from my shoulders back down was just too hard on it.  Good mornings felt solid too.  Next time I'll stick to shorter sets with the hang snatches.  10 reps is just stupid with those, and I know better.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 13, 2010)

A1 Bench Press
135x5
225x3
280x2,2,2,3,1 - 10 - PR

A2 Bent Row
135x5
225x3
275x3,2,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 Dumbbell Incline Press
95sx6,5,5,4,3 - 23 - PR?

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
330x6,6,6,5,2 - 25 - PR

B3 Hip Pendulums


So overall this workout was good.  For some reason it took me some time to get into it.  It's strange I didn't get a triple until the 4th set on bench, but I just felt out of the groove and slow at first.  It all came together though.  Super psyched about that.  Pretty sure everything I did was a PR today.  I'm not totally sure about the incline dumbbell presses, but 6 wasn't the max I could've done either, so either way I was capable of a PR there if nothing else.

Also, I swear that my body is recompositioning some.  Maybe it's psychological because I'm seeing strength gains, but my weight is sitting right around 203, but I think I look leaner than a few weeks.ago.  Anyway, if I don't see any difference in weight by Friday I might be increasing my calories another few hundred.  It's getting hard to eat all this food, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 13, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I think I'm going to have nightmares about that guy tonight, haha.



Here, I'll help add to it:

YouTube - LITTLE LAD DANCE! BERRIES AND CREAM BOY BUSTS OUT


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2010)

A1 Squat
135x5
225x3
275x1
305x1
335x3,2,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Barbell Bulgarian Squat
185x6,6,6,5,2 - 25 - PR

B2 Cable External Rotations

C Machine Calf Raise
210x8,7,7,6 - 28


Pretty solid all in all.  The squats didn't feel as tight as when I used 325 last week, but I guess I can't complain.   PRs are good no matter what.


A1 Military Press
95x5
135x3
165x1
180x3,2,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A2 Pullups
BWx5
35x1
+70x3,3,2,2 - 10 - PR?

A3 Ankle Mobilization

B1 Dips
+135x4,4,3,3,3 - 17

B2 Hammer Strength Pulldowns
260x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 VBar Pushdown
#11x5,5,5,4,4 - 23

C2 Cable Curl
#13.5x6,6,6,5,3 - 26

C3 Quadruped Squat


Good workout.  The overhead pressing felt pretty on point, and a PR too, yay.  Next heavy workout I get to use 185, so that's a nice milestone to attempt a triple with.  Dips have been stronger, but that was when they were first in the workout, so they were fine for their placement in the exercise order.  Antecubital pain was lesser today.  Arm work hardly bothered it.  Pullups maybe have bugged it a  bit more actually, but not too badly.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2010)

A1 Single Arm Dumbbell Hang Snatch
40x5
60x3
80x1
90x2,2,2,2 - 8

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Good Morning
305x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Supine No Money

C1 Seated Calf Raise
170x7,6,6,6 - 25

C2 Reverse Cable Chop
#9.5x7,6,6,6 - 25


Pretty solid workout.  Snatches felt quick overall.  I started using Prilipen's table to determine my loading parameters for the snatches.  Another little tweak I'm implementing since this is dynamic/maximal effort type work and not repeated effort type loading like most of the rest of the exercises.  Good mornings were solid.  I'll use 3 plates next time.  It might've been a PR actually, but I don't really remember.  Calf raises continue to get easier, though who knows if my calves are really growing.  It's hard to asses through my goggles of dysmorphia, haha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2010)

You are turning into quite "the beast"


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are turning into quite "the beast"



Thank you good sir.  I'm doing my best!


A1 Bench Press
135x5
185x3
225x1
255x6,5,5,4,3,2 - 25

A2 Bent Row
135x5
185x3
225x1
245x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 DB Incline Press
90sx7,7,6,5,5 - 30

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
310x8,7,7,6,5 - 33

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 EZ Skulls
100x8
110x6,6,5 - 25

C2 Cable Curls
#13x8,8,7,7 - 30


Everything pretty solid here.  Really, most everything there is a PR too, but since I'm using undulating periodization it's just a PR at different rep ranges.  I'll only tack those on for heavy days, heh.  Also, I'm just going to use cable curls both days.  It seems to be the least bothersome form of elbow flexion for me, so I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I did all the in between workouts here, but I was too lazy to post them.  Every time I get on a computer lately it's to finish up one of my last couple papers that I have to write or applying for jobs, which I have been doing some recently.  Anyway, back to the same workout that I posted last time, but this time the heavy version.

A1 Bench Press
135x5
185x3
225x3
265x1
285x2,3,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A2 Bent Rows
135x5
185x3
225x3
255x1
280x2,3,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A3 Dorsiflexed Mobility

B1 Dumbbell Incline Press
95sx6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Hammer Strength High Rows
340x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B3 Hip Pendulums

C1 EZ Skullcrushers
120x5,4,4,3,3 - 19

C2 Cable Curls
#14x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C3 Quadruped Squats


I noted the PRs on the important moves.  Twas a good workout.  Once again it took a set for me to get fired up enough to break that record.  Hellz yeah.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2010)

Great improvements, moving on up!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2010)

fufu said:


> Great improvements, moving on up!



Thanks dude.  I feel like I'm kicking ass and taking names lately.


A1 Squat
45x8
135x5
225x3
275x1
315x1
345x3,2,2,2,1 - 10 - PR

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Barbell Bulgarian Squat
195x6,6,6,5,2 - 25 - PR

B2 Cable External Rotations

C Machine Calf Raise
210x9,8,8,8 - 33


Fuck yeah.  Raped the squats today.  That first set felt pretty solid, and so did the next double.  The last couple there was some slow down, but it felt like my form stayed pretty solid.  My best squat ever was 365 PL style.  This was Olympic style, and I wouldn't doubt if I could hit nearly 400 right now.

Bulgarian squats rocked too.  Next heavy workout I'll try over 200 for the first time ever.  Had to cut out one exercise because I was a little short on time.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2010)

A1 Military Press
95x5
135x3
170x1
185x2,2,1,1 - 6

A2 Pullups
BWx5
+45x1
+80x3,2,2,1 - 8

A3 Ankle Mobility

B1 Dips
+135x4,4,3,4,3,2 - 20

B2 Hammer Strength Pulldowns
270x5,5,4,4,4 - 22

B3 Hip Pendulums


The first workout I've had in a while that wasn't that great.  I feel kind of tired today.  I had a few things interrupt my sleep (Out of my control) last night so I was a little lethargic going into this.  Also, it's probably just getting to that point where it's going to be hard to keep pumping up my numbers like crazy.  We'll see how the next heavy week goes.  I didn't really regress, but didn't really progress either.  Also, because I was feeling tired, I just skipped the arm work.  Got the important shit in though.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2010)

A1 Single Arm Dumbbell Snatch
45x5
65x3
85x1
95x2,2,1,1 - 6

A2 Wall Slides

B1 Good Mornings
315x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Supine No Money

C1 Seated Calf Raise
180x6,5,5,4 - 20

C2 Reverse Cable Chop
#10x6,6,6,6 - 24


Solid workout really.  I could've done more on the snatches, but I was really trying to keep all of them looking snappy.  Next time I'll keep the weight there and just up the volume a bit.


----------

